# Questioned his manliness



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

I will delete the thread. Thanks for all answers. Canon in D, here is my answer for you: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...e-friendly-lifestyle-its-impact-marriage.html


----------

